# The Boo Shooter



## Charles

The term "Boo Shooter" is based on two ideas. First, these slingshots are quite compact ... sort of peek-a-boo slingshots. Second, most of the slingshots of this type that I have made have been made from bamboo. Here are three examples to give you an idea of what they are:










The one on the left is made from laminated bamboo strips. The one in the middle is solid bamboo. And the one on the right is some unknown hardwood. They are all made from more or less flat spatulas which I find everywhere in second hand stores and in dollar stores.

Like many folks, I became enamoured with the pfs style of slingshot. They are compact and easy to make out of simple materials. But after making a few and shooting them for a while, their allure gradually faded. I just was not as accurate with a pfs as with other slingshots I made. And I frequently got fliers, although I did not get fork hits after a few weeks of familiarization. From comments on the forum, many folks seem to have a lot of trouble shooting a pfs.

After making some very small slingshots, I realized that the distance between the forks did not need to be over an inch or so to allow the ammo to pass freely ... and I shoot some pretty chunky rocks, as well as lead ball up to .5 inch in diameter. If you are having trouble with a pfs, I urge you to try a boo shooter ... I think you will be pleasantly surprised. For those not having trouble with a pfs, you will find shooting a boo shooter to be a breeze. For comparison, here are a couple of pfs slingshots along with some boo shooters.










On the left is one of the first pfs slingshots I made. It is aluminum plate, painted black, and made to Dgui's original design. Next to it is a pfs I made from a bamboo spatula. Next is a boo shooter made from a hardwood spatula. And on the right is a boo shooter made from a bamboo spatula. So you can see that they are all about the same size. They are about 5-6 inches in length (12.7 - 15.2 cm), and about 3 inches wide (7.6 cm). The major difference is that the boo shooters have a fork gap of about 1.25 inches = 3.2 cm.

Here is how I make my boo shooters. The raw material is a more or less flat spatula, in bamboo or an appropriate hardwood.










I lay out a midline, and then draw a line perpendicular to the midline at the widest part of the spatula that still has reasonable thickness. The line will be the top of the forks. I measure down 3/4 of an inch from the top of the forks and make a mark on the midline there, where I will drill a hole.










Next I cut off the spatula at the top of the forks, and cut the handle to suit the length I want.










Then I drill a 1/2 inch hole at the marked spot.










Next I rough in a 1/2 inch wide slot from the top of the forks to the drilled hole.










Next I use a 1 inch diameter drum sander to form the final slot and the throat of the slingshot. In practice I find that by the time I clean up the forks, I get a fork gap of about 1.25 inches.










Of course if you do not have an appropriately sized drum sander, you can just carefully cut the throat by hand.
After the forks are finished, I sand the whole thing down and round the end of the handle.










If the spatula has actually been used, it probably has vegetable oil on it. I use a good wipe with acetone to get rid of all traces of vegetable oil. Then I apply a finish.










These little characters can be banded in any way you like. I have used both Theraband Gold and Alliance 105s. The design is meant to be gripped high up near the band ties, so there is not much strain on the forks. I shoot them sideways, with a finger hook and thumb brace. Boo shooters shoot very well for me ... accurate, no fliers and no fork hits. They are a snap to make, and those spatulas are readily available. Give a boo shooter a try, especially if you are having trouble with a pfs. Boo shooters are just as much fun as a pfs, and a heck of a lot more forgiving.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert

excellent stuff Charles, still love your mark


----------



## bullseyeben!

They're all awesome Charles, goes to show how easily a very functional, and conviently sized shooter can be made, with half the work already done... great work, Ben


----------



## jayw81

What a sweet idea







I love how u turned a bamboo spatula into a ss! The pyro makers mark makes it look like it came straight from an asian cooking supply store lol. Have you tried prettying one up with some ornate pyro work??

Jay


----------



## rockslinger

Good info Charles. I'll have to try these when I can.


----------



## Karok01

Nice! Makes me wanna go and buy some spoons!


----------



## Hrawk

Great post Charles. I think this probably needs to be moved to Tutorials as it is very helpful.


----------



## Sean

Fantastic Charles! Thanks for the tutorial, really cool slingshots. I agree with Hrawk this should be moved so it's easily accessible as I'm sure
we will be seeing a few more of these being made.


----------



## LVO

yard sales , here I come! I feel another contest! Utensil time!


----------



## Dayhiker

Those are nice, Charles -- very Ninja!


----------



## Btoon84

Strong work sir. Great post. Easy and fun for every skill level shooter/maker.


----------



## e~shot

newconvert said:


> excellent stuff Charles, still love your mark


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the very kind comments everyone. These guys are easy and fun to make and shoot. I do hope others will give them a try. As per your suggestions, I will move this thread to the Tutorials section ... I just did not really think of it as a tutorial when I posted it!

As for decorations ... I tend to be pretty minimalist myself and just stick with my chop. But of course to each their own ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## alfshooter

Charles thank you very much sir you are very generous, I loved the reporteje and conclusions.

Thanks .... Alf


----------



## Big Sandy

I think im heading to a second hand store as soon as i get off work. These are awesome!


----------



## jayw81

Found this at K-Mart today.. Score!!









Jay


----------



## Knoll

hmmmmmm ... will The Wife miss couple spatulas?


----------



## Charles

jayw81 said:


> Found this at K-Mart today.. Score!!
> 
> View attachment 20001
> 
> 
> Jay


That is a great score!!! You are well on the way ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Knoll said:


> hmmmmmm ... will The Wife miss couple spatulas?


Nahhhh ... she will never notice!! Go for it ... but do not send me the medical bills ...









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Charles,

I am new to the forum... I loved your Boo Shooters tutorial and tried my hand at making one today. Here's the result. Thanks for sharing your super idea!


----------



## Bostradamus

i made a few myself, after getting yours in the mail...
i'm not the ony one who loved it, by the way... my wife and daughter both had a blast with the boo!!
thanks for all the help and generosity!!


----------



## Charles

Glad to hear you guys are enjoying those boo shooters. I find them a lot of fun to shoot, and they are dead easy to make! I have been keeping my eyes open at the second hand stores recently, but have not found any more of those spatulas. I hate to buy them new, although the local dollar store carries them for $1.50 or so. Ah, well ... I will just be patient. I am sure more will turn up before long.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bostradamus

i found them in Walmart, a pair for a dollar so i bought three pair..... so far


----------



## Charles

Yep ... it's that "so far" part that is telling!!! Boo shooters are just so easy to make that it is hard to resist bamboo kitchen ware whenever I see it. I suppose that before long half the population of West Virginia will be sporting Bo Boo shooters ...









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sofreto

If I take her spatula, I get no eggs, pancakes...etc. and then I get a kick in the ass!

But probably a good sacrifice for a boo!!


----------



## Sean

Mine sits hung by the calender with care along with the rest until I'm able to shoot again, what a drag. I hope to have this splint
somewhat off or modified tomorrow. What can I say other than boo-hoo.


----------



## Charles

Sean, Sean ... You have my sympathies. Hope you are better soon and back to shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## kooniu

after a long search, I managed to find and buy a bamboo spoon (it was not so easy, because I wanted to have the ... original)

and finally joined the Exclusive Club of Bamboo Spoons







))



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I am amazed and delighted how comfy it is!!


----------



## Quercusuber

Very, very interesting topic, Charles!! Lovely slingshots and helpful info. Even for natural forks, there's some good tips here.
Thanks for sharing
Q


----------



## f00by

Great idea Charles! Might have to try my hand at making one


----------



## Charles

Try one ... I think you will like it. They are very easy to make, fit in the pocket, and are fun to shoot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

kooniu said:


> after a long search, I managed to find and buy a bamboo spoon (it was not so easy, because I wanted to have the ... original)
> 
> and finally joined the Exclusive Club of Bamboo Spoons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> I am amazed and delighted how comfy it is!!


Looks good! You did a nice job.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## leon13

i will du one,thanks a lot Charls
cheers


----------



## leon13

sorry i mean
cheers Charles


----------



## jimmysworking

Thanks for the tutorial, I stopped off at the Goodwill and got a spoon for $.27. Do I want the spoon cupped towards or away from me?


----------



## Charles

jimmysworking said:


> Thanks for the tutorial, I stopped off at the Goodwill and got a spoon for $.27. Do I want the spoon cupped towards or away from me?


If I am using a spoon, I make the cup toward me at draw. That way there is a very slight angle of the bands from the midline toward the sides of the spoon ... but I suspect it does not really matter. Just remember, these are meant to be held by finger hook and thumb brace up near where the bands are attached. I would worry about using a hammer grip, particularly when using a spoon as opposed to a spatula. But for $.27, who can argue!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sofreto

Still lookin!!


----------



## Carbon

Very,very cool tutorial. Thank you! I will be trying this this weekend.


----------



## rapidray

I am liking the Boo Shooter more and more. I keep coming back to this thread. I just may have to give this one a try!


----------



## Knotty

Great idea. I now know what my first DIY slingshot project will be.


----------



## bigron

as always charles good stuff


----------



## Arturito

Charles you are a genius !!! I saw that beautiful bamboo spatulas at the shop last week ... sure I will go for them !!!


----------



## Charles

Arturito said:


> Charles you are a genius !!! I saw that beautiful bamboo spatulas at the shop last week ... sure I will go for them !!!


Thanks for the kind words, Arturito. I like my little boo shooters. Fans of big frames will probably not be attracted to them, but they are great pocket shooters. And I have banded them up with some pretty serious rubber and have no problem shooting them, so they are capable of some serious power. They are quick and easy to make. Have fun with it!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

I have been meaning to post in this one for a while now. Very clever idea and I have been hunting for some nice rare wood spoons now since Charles has shown me a few of his really cool nice slinging Boo shooters. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhinaz

Charles,

For an OTT band installation, do we need to 'notch' the edges to keep the wrapping material in place? - John


----------



## Arturito

Charles said:


> Arturito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles you are a genius !!! I saw that beautiful bamboo spatulas at the shop last week ... sure I will go for them !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, Arturito. I like my little boo shooters. Fans of big frames will probably not be attracted to them, but they are great pocket shooters. And I have banded them up with some pretty serious rubber and have no problem shooting them, so they are capable of some serious power. They are quick and easy to make. Have fun with it!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
Click to expand...

I like the little "pocketable" ss's, I have one that shoots nice also, my little mahogany ... this ones can be abused (and replaced) without concerns (in a good way I mean) ... thank you for the idea !!! never figured out it was so cheap and simple ... great !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

jhinaz said:


> Charles,
> 
> For an OTT band installation, do we need to 'notch' the edges to keep the wrapping material in place? - John


No need to notch the forks, as long as you use elastic ties. I like to use #32 rubber bands to tie the bands in place. For flats, I just tie them in place in an OTT configuration. For those thin, Chinese tubes, I put the tube inside a short length of larger tubes and then tie that with the #32 rubber bands. The larger tube sleeve helps to keep those smaller tubes from slipping.

Those fork tips are generally too thin to allow you to notch them.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## jhinaz

Charles, Thanks for the reply. - John


----------



## Popcorn

Charles,

Thanks for all the interesting and helpful info and tips that you give! You must have an awful lot of slingshots by now!

I notice on your profile you have no preference for which hand to hold the sling in, or shooting style. Do you shoot fairly well with any type and style, or which are you more skilled with?


----------



## Charles

Popcorn said:


> Charles,
> 
> Thanks for all the interesting and helpful info and tips that you give! You must have an awful lot of slingshots by now!
> 
> I notice on your profile you have no preference for which hand to hold the sling in, or shooting style. Do you shoot fairly well with any type and style, or which are you more skilled with?


First of all, I do have a lot of slingshots ... but that is part of the fun. And I get to give them away to friends.

Well, I was just lazy filling out the profile. I am right handed, and right eye dominant. So I hold the fork with my left hand and draw with my right. I am definitely an aimer. I prefer to use a sideways grip, line up the bands on top of each other, and use a spot on the fork tip as my front sight. If I have to adjust the height of the shot, I either hold a little high or low, or else I adjust my draw hand up or down. If I am consistently shooting to the right, I rotate my fork slightly to the right so my point of aim coincides with my point of impact; similarly, if I am shooting a bit to the left, I rotate the frame a bit to the left. Alas, I am not great marksman, in part because I like to shoot a lot of different slingshots and never quite settle on one ... you know the phrase: beware the man that owns only one gun, because he probably knows how to use it! I also like to shoot stones, and do not collect them ahead of time to ensure uniformity of weight. So the variation in weight tends to alter trajectories. For serious work I shoot cast lead.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Popcorn

Charles said:


> Popcorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles,
> 
> Thanks for all the interesting and helpful info and tips that you give! You must have an awful lot of slingshots by now!
> 
> I notice on your profile you have no preference for which hand to hold the sling in, or shooting style. Do you shoot fairly well with any type and style, or which are you more skilled with?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I do have a lot of slingshots ... but that is part of the fun. And I get to give them away to friends.
> 
> Well, I was just lazy filling out the profile. I am right handed, and right eye dominant. So I hold the fork with my left hand and draw with my right. I am definitely an aimer. I prefer to use a sideways grip, line up the bands on top of each other, and use a spot on the fork tip as my front sight. If I have to adjust the height of the shot, I either hold a little high or low, or else I adjust my draw hand up or down. If I am consistently shooting to the right, I rotate my fork slightly to the right so my point of aim coincides with my point of impact; similarly, if I am shooting a bit to the left, I rotate the frame a bit to the left. Alas, I am not great marksman, in part because I like to shoot a lot of different slingshots and never quite settle on one ... you know the phrase: beware the man that owns only one gun, because he probably knows how to use it! I also like to shoot stones, and do not collect them ahead of time to ensure uniformity of weight. So the variation in weight tends to alter trajectories. For serious work I shoot cast lead.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

 Thanks, Charles. You so often have some good info and details in your posts that help me to dial in my shooting.

One thing I notice with my aiming is that if I hold the sling so the bands are over one another, my fork is canted to the left, maybe 5-7 degrees. If I don't cant the forks, then I have to cant my head to the right in order to center the bands over one another. I wonder if one is preferable to the other?


----------



## Charles

Popcorn said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popcorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles,
> 
> Thanks for all the interesting and helpful info and tips that you give! You must have an awful lot of slingshots by now!
> 
> I notice on your profile you have no preference for which hand to hold the sling in, or shooting style. Do you shoot fairly well with any type and style, or which are you more skilled with?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I do have a lot of slingshots ... but that is part of the fun. And I get to give them away to friends.
> 
> Well, I was just lazy filling out the profile. I am right handed, and right eye dominant. So I hold the fork with my left hand and draw with my right. I am definitely an aimer. I prefer to use a sideways grip, line up the bands on top of each other, and use a spot on the fork tip as my front sight. If I have to adjust the height of the shot, I either hold a little high or low, or else I adjust my draw hand up or down. If I am consistently shooting to the right, I rotate my fork slightly to the right so my point of aim coincides with my point of impact; similarly, if I am shooting a bit to the left, I rotate the frame a bit to the left. Alas, I am not great marksman, in part because I like to shoot a lot of different slingshots and never quite settle on one ... you know the phrase: beware the man that owns only one gun, because he probably knows how to use it! I also like to shoot stones, and do not collect them ahead of time to ensure uniformity of weight. So the variation in weight tends to alter trajectories. For serious work I shoot cast lead.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Charles. You so often have some good info and details in your posts that help me to dial in my shooting.
> 
> One thing I notice with my aiming is that if I hold the sling so the bands are over one another, my fork is canted to the left, maybe 5-7 degrees. If I don't cant the forks, then I have to cant my head to the right in order to center the bands over one another. I wonder if one is preferable to the other?
Click to expand...

I have shot both ways quite a lot. These days I prefer to keep my head upright. I think it just depends on what you get used to. Consistency is the key.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Mister Magpie

Charles, this is great in its simplicity! Off to Value Village!


----------



## Charles

They are very easy to make and shoot ... can be banded any way you like. Have fun with it!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flycatcher

these are great. I have to try and make one of these.


----------



## Charles

Flycatcher said:


> these are great. I have to try and make one of these.


They are so easy to make, and I find them a lot of fun to shoot. Very easy in the pocket. But I think I have just about cleaned out all the second hand stores in Victoria! I seldom find them in thrift stores any more.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flycatcher

what kind of elastics do you use for these. I would be worried that they would snap because of how thin they are.


----------



## Charles

Flycatcher said:


> what kind of elastics do you use for these. I would be worried that they would snap because of how thin they are.


I have used a bit of everything ... Alliance Sterling 107s, Chinese 1745 tubes half doubled, Theraband Gold ... anything I would put on any other slingshot. There are two factors at work. First, bamboo is very tough stuff. Second, I shoot with a finger hook and thumb brace. With that hold, there is almost no pressure on the forks. These little guys are not meant for hammer grip!

I have never broken a frame on a boo shooter made from bamboo. I would not make one from the sort of soft woods you sometimes find being used for wooden spoons. I have one that Winnie made for me from silk micarta, and it is tough as bejaysus! I have made them from black palm as well as from bamboo.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mopep

im am seeing forward for going to the second hand shop soon. i just have to try this one 

they look awesome by the way


----------



## steveh6883

My first attempt 





  








Boo Shooter




__
steveh6883


__
Aug 17, 2013


__
4



My first [url="http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15861-the-boo-shooter/"]'Boo Shooter'[/url] :)






Saw a pack of bamboo kitchen utensils in the pound shop & just knew I had to make some

This one was from a slotted spatula so the gap between the forks had to be wider than planned

Got some 6mm BB & some spare TBG just perfect for this, just need the pouches I've ordered to turn up in the post then am guessing it will be the perfect little target plinker


----------



## Charles

steveh6883 said:


> My first attempt
> 
> Saw a pack of bamboo kitchen utensils in the pound shop & just knew I had to make some
> 
> This one was from a slotted spatula so the gap between the forks had to be wider than planned
> 
> Got some 6mm BB & some spare TBG just perfect for this, just need the pouches I've ordered to turn up in the post then am guessing it will be the perfect little target plinker


That one does look very sweet ... you have done a nice job with it. I generally do not get the slotted spatulas because I like slightly wider tips. But that one looks like it should work very well. It ought to sling those 6 mm BBs like nobody's business!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## whippetlad

definitely want to try these always looking for a cheap way to make a catapult


----------



## Charles

whippetlad said:


> definitely want to try these always looking for a cheap way to make a catapult


Go for it!! They are very simple to make and ride easy in the pocket.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## whippetlad

Going to try the boo shooter with flatbands from ASDA see how it works will try and up load it


----------



## sandynoobhead

wow, that is so cool, when you shoot, do you shoot as you would a PFS?? do you twist and tweak?


----------



## Charles

sandynoobhead said:


> wow, that is so cool, when you shoot, do you shoot as you would a PFS?? do you twist and tweak?


Absolutely no need to. There is ample room for the ammo between the fork tips. I shoot my boo shooters just like any other slingshot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## sandynoobhead

Charles said:


> sandynoobhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that is so cool, when you shoot, do you shoot as you would a PFS?? do you twist and tweak?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely no need to. There is ample room for the ammo between the fork tips. I shoot my boo shooters just like any other slingshot.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

so no twisting?? do I need to flip at all??


----------



## Charles

sandynoobhead said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandynoobhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that is so cool, when you shoot, do you shoot as you would a PFS?? do you twist and tweak?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely no need to. There is ample room for the ammo between the fork tips. I shoot my boo shooters just like any other slingshot.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so no twisting?? do I need to flip at all??
Click to expand...

No twisting, no speed bump effect (assuming you use a smooth and proper release). I do not flip because for me that leads to a degradation in accuracy.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bali-Flipper32

Awesome idea and tutorial i will have to try this out


----------



## Teach

Charles, thanks for the tutorial. Because I have not yet given pfs's a try I need just a little more info. You neglected to provide a thickness dimension for the spatulas. I ask this because I use a lot of wooden kitchen tools like spatulas, spoons, flat bottom stir sticks etc. and I know that they can and do vary greatly in thickness.

In your experience Charles for safety sakes, what would be a minimum bamboo thickness to look for in these utensils? Thanks

Teach.


----------



## Charles

Teach said:


> Charles, thanks for the tutorial. Because I have not yet given pfs's a try I need just a little more info. You neglected to provide a thickness dimension for the spatulas. I ask this because I use a lot of wooden kitchen tools like spatulas, spoons, flat bottom stir sticks etc. and I know that they can and do vary greatly in thickness.
> 
> In your experience Charles for safety sakes, what would be a minimum bamboo thickness to look for in these utensils? Thanks
> 
> Teach.


Frankly, I have never measured them. Obviously, the thicker the better. However, it is bamboo, which is quite tough. I much prefer the flat spatulas, rather than the spoons. The spoons tend to be a bit thin for my taste. I should also say that I use a finger hook and thumb brace, way up high at the band ties. So there is very little pressure on the fork tips. I would be wary of trying it with a hammer grip. I have never had one break, but I cannot vouch for your future experience.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Teach

Well the power went out here for a while and after about 1 hour of twiddling my thumbs I went out and spent about 30 minutes with a coping saw and a couple files and voila ........ my New Boo Shoo'ter with drinking straw band protectors. For the benefit of those outside of a PM I'd sent Charles I came up with this idea of taking short sections of drinking straw the length of the fork width and cut up one side then slip them over the fork ends. I've not tested these beyond trying to convey the idea. I'm thinking that if they were glued on to the forks before tying the bands on that they would provide a slippery material for the bands to rest on and hopefully extend the life of the bands.

Aside from the straws, I am really pleased with this little shooter Charles. I'll get some sand paper tomorrow and try to find some time to finish her up. Thanks for sharing these with all of us. Ur a gud lad Gunga Din.

Teach.


----------



## Charles

Looks very nice! Those protectors should work well to keep the bands from wearing too quickly. But the "tubesox" are also important for providing a secure hold for those thin Chinese tubes. Without the "tubesox", those Chinese tubes tend to come loose pretty easily. The problem is that when stretched, the tubes become very thin and will slip out from under the ties. But the tubesox somehow prevent that. You might want to press a ball or something similar into the end of the Chinese tubes to keep them from slipping out from under the ties at the fork tips. Let me know how it shoots for you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Teach

Thanks Charles. Oh and by the way.......glad you seem to like that descriptor LOL "Tubesox" LOL Who knows maybe it will catch on.

Actually I am planning on finding a narrower version of a 105 or 107 for this little shooter and try it as a BB shooter as I have never had one before so that will be a new adventure for me. Perhaps a number 64 flat band might be just the trick. With a small flat band I can see those drinking straw band slides should help. Kinda bugs me putting plastic on a nice little (almost) natural. However.....


----------



## DougDynasty

Very very awesome. That's a cool shooter. Great work


----------



## JTslinger

What do you use to finish the boo shooter? Is a finish needed with bamboo? I'm new to making slingshots, but not shooting them.


----------



## JonM

I don't put a finish on mine. You could use almost anything like beeswax, a blend, or blo.


----------



## Charles

Personally, I like to use a couple of coats of urethane finish ... just protects from water and the oils in the skin.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JTslinger

Thank you JonM and Charles for the input. I hope to make a boo shooter soon.


----------



## Teach

I simply finished mine with coconut oil. It's a very light oil and probably not worth the time it took to apply it but I can't say for sure as time will tell more. I only used it because that was all I had at the time. It also adds no colour to the bamboo.


----------



## Charles

I have made this comment elsewhere, but it is worth saying it again. There are, generally speaking, two types of oils ... siccative oils and non-siccative oils. Siccative oils polymerize when exposed to air ... that is, they harden or "dry". This "drying" is mis-named, as it is not an evaporative process. Non-siccative oils do not harden. Linseed oil is a common siccative oil and is used in paints and varnishes. So called "boiled" linseed oil has been chemically treated to make it harden more quickly. A few vegetable oils are siccative, but many are not.

If you put a couple of drops of boiled linseed oil on a plate and set it aside, after a time (day or so) the drops will harden. If you put a couple of drops of olive oil on a plate an set it aside, the drops will remain liquid and runny for weeks or even months. Petroleum oils are not siccative.

If you coat your frame with a non-siccative oil, the frame will always feel oily or sticky. Also, non-siccative oils tend to go rancid, so your frame may begin to smell after a time.

That is why I suggest that if your bamboo spatula has been used, it is a good idea to clean off all the surface oil that has accumulated ... I like acetone for this purpose.

I have never seen coconut oil listed as a siccative oil, so personally I would not use it.

Cheers ..... Charles

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drying_oil


----------



## treefork

Who needs Wikipedia ? We have you Charles ! Good point maid about the oils.


----------



## Teach

Charles said:


> I have made this comment elsewhere, but it is worth saying it again. There are, generally speaking, two types of oils ... siccative oils and non-siccative oils. Siccative oils polymerize when exposed to air ... that is, they harden or "dry". This "drying" is mis-named, as it is not an evaporative process. Non-siccative oils do not harden. Linseed oil is a common siccative oil and is used in paints and varnishes. So called "boiled" linseed oil has been chemically treated to make it harden more quickly. A few vegetable oils are siccative, but many are not.
> 
> If you put a couple of drops of boiled linseed oil on a plate and set it aside, after a time (day or so) the drops will harden. If you put a couple of drops of olive oil on a plate an set it aside, the drops will remain liquid and runny for weeks or even months. Petroleum oils are not siccative.
> 
> If you coat your frame with a non-siccative oil, the frame will always feel oily or sticky. Also, non-siccative oils tend to go rancid, so your frame may begin to smell after a time.
> 
> That is why I suggest that if your bamboo spatula has been used, it is a good idea to clean off all the surface oil that has accumulated ... I like acetone for this purpose.
> 
> I have never seen coconut oil listed as a siccative oil, so personally I would not use it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drying_oil


Very good info Charles. I was aware already of these properties of siccative and non-siccative oils. But as I said in my post "it was all I had" so I thought it would be better than nothing at all.


----------



## Susi

That article typifies your stance, a simple, inexpensive, albeit pleasing to the eye functional shooter. I'm not a pks fan but your work inspires plenty who are. I can't seem t master, like Old Miser, the wrist flip motion needed to shoot a squat slingshot and I found that less than 2.5 inches between forks yields fork hits for me...try and try as I may. I realize that many have mastered small forks as you have but I just can't. But this article is quite informative and your work is certainly pleasant on the eye.

If one can't remove all the cooking oil, a linseed or boiled linseed finish is in order. Soaking oily wood in a jar of Coleman fuel (a straight run sweet odor naptha) leaches out the oil pretty well...air dry for a couple days and finish. Coleman fuel and other marks of lantern and camp stove fuel is the same as lighter fluid and cleaning fluid...marketed in different forms and profit margins.

I like the reference made to Charles as a wiki substitute. May we call this Charlespedia?


----------



## Charles

You guys are very kind, but I fear you give me waaay too much credit. Most of the stuff I know, I learned from making mistakes!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Teach

Susi said:


> That article typifies your stance, a simple, inexpensive, albeit pleasing to the eye functional shooter. I'm not a pks fan but your work inspires plenty who are. I can't seem t master, like Old Miser, the wrist flip motion needed to shoot a squat slingshot and I found that less than 2.5 inches between forks yields fork hits for me...try and try as I may. I realize that many have mastered small forks as you have but I just can't. But this article is quite informative and your work is certainly pleasant on the eye.
> 
> If one can't remove all the cooking oil, a linseed or boiled linseed finish is in order. Soaking oily wood in a jar of Coleman fuel (a straight run sweet odor naptha) leaches out the oil pretty well...air dry for a couple days and finish. Coleman fuel and other marks of lantern and camp stove fuel is the same as lighter fluid and cleaning fluid...marketed in different forms and profit margins.
> 
> I like the reference made to Charles as a wiki substitute. May we call this Charlespedia?


Susi, these Boo shooters are not what I would call a PFS as the ammo easily passes through the forks. Mine have a gap of 7/8 of an inch and I think Charles stated his were around 1 1/4.

Now with that said, I've experienced many fork hits as a result of my technique needing improvement. These Boo shooters have forced me to analyse my release technique with smaller ammo which is also translating to the larger ammo. Now one would think that shooting smaller ammo in a narrower frame would give you a better chance of that ammo making it through the forks without contact but in fact I've found just the opposite. 3/8 steel gives me far fewer fork hits than 1/4 steel or .177 bbs and I'm sure that it is becuase the smaller ammo "For me" is harder to hold and thus more difficult to get a consistent release.

I've had three different types of leather here that I've been making pouches from and all three vary in thickness. The thinnest leather seems to yield the best results with bbs and 1/4 steel and also the 3/8 steel. The thicker leather pouches don't do as well with the bbs or 1/4 inch. More shooting will give me more indicators with the 3/8.

The other thing with thinner pouches is that I can feel the ammo between my finger and thumb much more delicately than with the thicker pouch material. That delicate touch I believe is needed far more with smaller ammo than with say 3/8 and above. I'm finding that there is far more finesse required with smaller ammo than with 3/8 and above and in shooting that smaller ammo it requires me to concentrate much more intently on letting that pouch through my fingers smoothly than the larger ammo. Setting up the ammo in the pouch Exactly the same way each and every time is paramount.

The thick pouch material is maybe only 1/16 inch thick but the thin stuff is perhaps a 1/3 of that. It was so thin that when I first considered it I was worried about the pouch/tube tie holes tearing out of the pouch from the power of the tubes but although it has stretched it has settled in fine.

I REALLY like these Boo shooters because the handle is long enough for my large hand and there is no weight to them at all. If I placed the frame in my pocket without bands and pouch I would not know it was there. With bands and pouch it's only the bulk of the tubes that I notice IF I think of it, not otherwise. They are an ideal pocket shooter in my mind suited for EDC. Perhaps not as an ED shooter for me but as an EDC to have on hand they are perfect. If I see something I want to shoot for instance, I don't have to take it out of a can and assemble it. I just whip it out and it's ready. Just for clarification; That was not a criticism toward the Altoid tin shooters that break down - it was a praise for the Boo shooter that is all ready to shoot anytime you need it. To me, it fits the requirements of an EDC very efficiently.

Something else to consider in favour of the Boo shooter which I found appealing was that not all folks have access to tree forks that are not on private property. The material for a Boo shooter can be found in almost any grocery store.

So, I'd highly encourage anyone to make one of these if you are also wanting to hone your shooting skills. These little guys don't put up with any poor technique from the shooter. My shooting has improved a LOT in these past few weeks since making the Boo shooter and I credit Charles's little shooter for the improvement. It has forced me to improve. Now how can I not like that? grin


----------



## RatDadJoe

My Dad was watching my daughter and I shoot a little today. I asked if he wanted to give it a go, and I think the 3/4" tourniquet bands on my scout looked intimidating to him. He said something about he didn't think he was strong enough to pull the bands back. I told him it had under 20 pounds of pull, but he really didn't want any part of it, he had his mind made up. I remembered reading this thread a week or 2 ago. I figured these little boo shooters had to be about least intimidating-looking slings ever. I used a spatula, and made the distance between the forks as big as I could, to make it easier to shoot (it ended up being about 1 3/8" between the forks). I put a little thumb notch in the back, and burned "Old Man" into the front with a soldering iron (that's not a dig at him, he's been my "Old Man" for a very long time, I don't even remember when I started calling him that. It wouldn't be from me if it didn't say that on it). I finished it with a quick CA finish, so I could band it up tonight with some BB bands. I showed it to him right before I put the finish on, and I could tell he was excited about it. Here are some pics from right after the finish was done.


----------



## Charles

RatDadJoe said:


> My Dad was watching my daughter and I shoot a little today. I asked if he wanted to give it a go, and I think the 3/4" tourniquet bands on my scout looked intimidating to him. He said something about he didn't think he was strong enough to pull the bands back. I told him it had under 20 pounds of pull, but he really didn't want any part of it, he had his mind made up. I remembered reading this thread a week or 2 ago. I figured these little boo shooters had to be about least intimidating-looking slings ever. I used a spatula, and made the distance between the forks as big as I could, to make it easier to shoot (it ended up being about 1 3/8" between the forks). I put a little thumb notch in the back, and burned "Old Man" into the front with a soldering iron (that's not a dig at him, he's been my "Old Man" for a very long time, I don't even remember when I started calling him that. It wouldn't be from me if it didn't say that on it). I finished it with a quick CA finish, so I could band it up tonight with some BB bands. I showed it to him right before I put the finish on, and I could tell he was excited about it. Here are some pics from right after the finish was done.


You have done a very fine job on that one. I am sure he will have fun with it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## leon13

RatDadJoe said:


> My Dad was watching my daughter and I shoot a little today. I asked if he wanted to give it a go, and I think the 3/4" tourniquet bands on my scout looked intimidating to him. He said something about he didn't think he was strong enough to pull the bands back. I told him it had under 20 pounds of pull, but he really didn't want any part of it, he had his mind made up. I remembered reading this thread a week or 2 ago. I figured these little boo shooters had to be about least intimidating-looking slings ever. I used a spatula, and made the distance between the forks as big as I could, to make it easier to shoot (it ended up being about 1 3/8" between the forks). I put a little thumb notch in the back, and burned "Old Man" into the front with a soldering iron (that's not a dig at him, he's been my "Old Man" for a very long time, I don't even remember when I started calling him that. It wouldn't be from me if it didn't say that on it). I finished it with a quick CA finish, so I could band it up tonight with some BB bands. I showed it to him right before I put the finish on, and I could tell he was excited about it. Here are some pics from right after the finish was done.


any pics of dad and you plinking ? ;-)

cool shooter

cheers


----------



## ol'school42

Charles, that's Incredible creativity. I use bamboo every evening. I play shakuhachi for meditation. Off I go to town on the morrow. A terrible haiku...


----------



## Charles

ol'school42 said:


> Charles, that's Incredible creativity. I use bamboo every evening. I play shakuhachi for meditation. Off I go to town on the morrow. A terrible haiku...


Have fun with it!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ol'school42

Hello Charles & thank you for the idea. I've made a few boo's from a 1/2" bamboo cutting board and have another board 3/4" thick. I believe they will be fine but I'd like to know just how thick a bamboo spatula or spoon must be to be safe. There are different thicknesses available here. I'm quite familiar with the proprieties of this wonderful material to do with the shakuhachi ( I own a few) and the bansuri. Looks like I'm continuing on the bamboo journey in a different way.


----------



## Charles

ol'school42 said:


> Hello Charles & thank you for the idea. I've made a few boo's from a 1/2" bamboo cutting board and have another board 3/4" thick. I believe they will be fine but I'd like to know just how thick a bamboo spatula or spoon must be to be safe. There are different thicknesses available here. I'm quite familiar with the proprieties of this wonderful material to do with the shakuhachi ( I own a few) and the bansuri. Looks like I'm continuing on the bamboo journey in a different way.


Well, I use the thickest material I can find. The spatulas are not very thick. I usually avoid spoons because they have been thinned too much in the middle for my taste. But since I shoot with a finger hook and thumb brace, there is very little torque on the fork tips. So I can use thinner material quite successfully. And bamboo is a wonderful material ... strong, even when thin. Those bamboo cutting boards should be great. By all means, post photos of your work.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ol'school42

Thanks Charles, I'm afraid a bit of laxness on the computer savvy exists. I'll figure out how to send the photos using my cell. Darn, I haven't been able to visit my friends in Surrey, BC due to an ancient (1966) felony (cannabis sativa) that popped up. Lost a piece of property in Manitoba also. Best fishing in the continent. Seeing you are in BC reminded me. Too much info... now I'm 73 I ought to know better.


----------



## Charles

ol'school42 said:


> Thanks Charles, I'm afraid a bit of laxness on the computer savvy exists. I'll figure out how to send the photos using my cell. Darn, I haven't been able to visit my friends in Surrey, BC due to an ancient (1966) felony (cannabis sativa) that popped up. Lost a piece of property in Manitoba also. Best fishing in the continent. Seeing you are in BC reminded me. Too much info... now I'm 73 I ought to know better.


Hang in there!!! Our current prime minister has promised to legalize recreational marijuana. Maybe when that happens, such convictions will be ignored.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ImEggscellent85

Well now that Is clever, I can't wait to go to the thrift store now haha thanks charles for your write up, and thanks to Olschool42 for directing me here thanks again!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42

Make's me happy I could be of some help. You're welcome.


----------



## Boy_Willy

Could you please send me a boo shooter before I go break my sister's spatula?


----------



## ImEggscellent85

Boy_Willy said:


> Could you please send me a boo shooter before I go break my sister's spatula?


You can find used ones for 1-2$ at the thrift store. Or 1$ at 99 cents store.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles

Boy_Willy said:


> Could you please send me a boo shooter before I go break my sister's spatula?


As was just suggested, just check your local dollar store and thrift stores. I am sure you can find them a lot cheaper than the postage would be from here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SlingshotBill

Charles topic needs a bump. Neat idea just did 1 up but with what i found thrifting yesterday it wasn't flat so i had to modify so i feel my copy is to weak but ill roll the Dice!

















Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42

I bet that rounded portion fits good in the hand. I'll be on the lookout for the spoons now. Mine are all either from cutting bamboo cutting board or bamboo spatulas.


----------



## THWACK!

Sofreto said:


> If I take her spatula, I get no eggs, pancakes...etc. and then I get a kick in the ***!
> 
> But probably a good sacrifice for a boo!!


You just gotta train them right...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Charles said:


> I have made this comment elsewhere, but it is worth saying it again. There are, generally speaking, two types of oils ... siccative oils and non-siccative oils. Siccative oils polymerize when exposed to air ... that is, they harden or "dry". This "drying" is mis-named, as it is not an evaporative process. Non-siccative oils do not harden. Linseed oil is a common siccative oil and is used in paints and varnishes. So called "boiled" linseed oil has been chemically treated to make it harden more quickly. A few vegetable oils are siccative, but many are not.
> 
> If you put a couple of drops of boiled linseed oil on a plate and set it aside, after a time (day or so) the drops will harden. If you put a couple of drops of olive oil on a plate an set it aside, the drops will remain liquid and runny for weeks or even months. Petroleum oils are not siccative.
> 
> If you coat your frame with a non-siccative oil, the frame will always feel oily or sticky. Also, non-siccative oils tend to go rancid, so your frame may begin to smell after a time.
> 
> That is why I suggest that if your bamboo spatula has been used, it is a good idea to clean off all the surface oil that has accumulated ... I like acetone for this purpose.
> 
> I have never seen coconut oil listed as a siccative oil, so personally I would not use it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drying_oil


A slick post


----------



## THWACK!

jimmysworking said:


> Thanks for the tutorial, I stopped off at the Goodwill and got a spoon for $.27. Do I want the spoon cupped towards or away from me?


Spatulas are flat, spoons are, well, spoony.

Better off with a spatula to begin with.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Where I live, one is allowed to Boos only on Halloween*

THWACK!

* which happens to be Harry Houdini's birthday


----------



## THWACK!

sandynoobhead said:


> wow, that is so cool, when you shoot, do you shoot as you would a PFS?? do you twist and tweak?


Charles doesn't twist and tweak, Charles Rocks 'n' Rolls!!

Good man he is.

THWACK!


----------



## MakoPat

This awesome MacGuyver Award winning stuff!
Charles your mark reminds me Ki meets makoto...


----------



## enzo61

Charles

Very, very good The Boo Shooter, compliment.

Enzo from Italy................


----------



## zipperer

Could you show a picture of how you hold one . THANKY YOU.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Awwwww BOOOOOO.............I can't get any of your pics to come up Charles. :stupidcomp: :banghead:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Made me a little Boo shooter from a spatula and it turned out nice, plus, was very quick and easy.
I'm still going to use a torch and roast it along the edges to give it some extra color and plan to put a Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil finish on it.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

